# Rebirth of Akatsuki: A New Evil [RP]



## Flaming_Prince (Jul 28, 2008)

Kinazi stood a few feet away from the fire, looking around at his fellow Akatsuki members. After a year or so of searching, he had managed to recruit a powerful group of Shinobi to re-form the new Akatsuki with him. They stood within a secluded cave somewhere in the Land of The Waterfall, which Kinazi had decided would be the location of their first meeting. It was very late right now, and the stars gleamed innocently in the dark heavens above. The flames danced elegantly in the center of the cave, which cast eerie shadows of the Shinobi along the floor of the cave. The glow from the fire illuminated Kinazi's face, and gave it a slight ghostly appearance. 

"I assume everyone knows why we have met here," said Kinazi in a calm voice, his steely gray eyes focused upon the others. "I am satisfied with the results of my searches and recruiting. One year's time...thats how long it took me to find you all. Out of the many villages I have visited, I am confident that I have found the perfect ninja. First and foremost before we begin, I would like to officially welcome you all into the New Akatsuki."


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Jul 29, 2008)

There was silence after the first part of the speech. The ghastly fire continued to explore every corner of darkness within the space, with erracy and grace. As the light from the flame licked through a man's face, it revealed the face below his eyes. Straight. No emotion. And seemingly... no mercy... no joy... no grief. A face sparing no room for anything alive. 

For him, there was no boundary between right and wrong at the time. Everything was about existence. He had feeded enough on supreme superiority, on absolute dominance over the others. Now that wouldn't satisfy his motto for existence at all. To live on meant to hold down the opposing, to exist meant to decimate the against... 

He slowly started to looked up from the fire and, without emotion glanced over his future comrades. Everyone come here with a different purpose. But, sometimes, even the toughest would need a reliable company to benefit every single among them.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Jul 29, 2008)

Kai stood silently paying no attention to anybody Kai to others currently looked half asleep, "So the New Akatsuki huh?" Kai said loudly, his eyes now looking towards the leader, then too everybody around him, "A Uchiha and a Kaguya," Kai thought to himself, those currently in his mind were the only worthy members through name, "So what are we going to do?" Kai asks again loudly. He stood there silently waiting for an answer.


----------



## Seitan (Jul 29, 2008)

Meika stood at the end of the line with her arms crossed. She didn't know too much about Akatsuki, not their goals or their purpose. She wasn't even quite sure why she was here. What she wanted was a reason to exist and she hoped that this organization could give her one. Her best friend was dead and she had forsaken her village. She had no place to go, no reason to live. Perhaps Akatsuki could give her both of those? That is why she was here.

She glanced around at the others. They were all different. They all looked different, were from different villages and most likely had very different abilities as well as different purposes. It was a strange assortment of characters in her opinion. She only stared and waited for the leader to speak again.


----------



## NingyoHime (Jul 29, 2008)

Hotaru stood her eyes casted on the flames glow, while her eyes reflected the beautiful flames. Hearing Kinazi speek, she lifted her head slowly and looked at him with a somewhat emotionless gaze, her face showing seriousness but her eyes..nothing. The only proof Hotaru was a Sand user and gaara's daughter was her eyes and the fact that her Sunagakure Headprotector had a nice deep scratch in it..courtesy of her strong sand which was tied around her forehead showing her pride of Suna and her hate as well for the Village.  

As she kept her eyes on Kinazi she could remember well of when they met, and how he had asked her to fight him..she was weakened due to lack of sleep and food. She fought anyway with all her strength even loosing he had asked her to come with him..praising as if she had just defeated the most strongest Ninja.

She stared around at all teh Different faces from different Villages with Different pasts and abilities..and reasons for joining, while wondering at the same time who her partner was to be.  Hotaru However, had a different purpose for joining the Akatsuki, not because of Hate for the Village, nor had she killed anyone and fled out of fear or Hatred. Hotaru thought all those things were silly...her reason however..she wanted Freedom and her chains to be broken from her parents and to no longer be the Future KazeKage of the Village.

Everyone knew of there past, since they had told Kinazi..that was there so called reason for joining this Organization. However, Hotaru told him nothing. Her past and present remains a mystery to all. Kinazi however, hadn't told them of there Goals and Purposes for being here, all Hotaru knew was that it allowed her freedom and thats all the reason she needed to be Here.


----------



## Seitan (Jul 29, 2008)

"So, what is our first course of action?" Meika finally spoke out. She was annoyed from standing still so long and being stuck in a cave full of strangers. Her eyes wandered to various parts of the cave, more so to her new "comrades" than anything else. She waited for the response with bated breath.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 29, 2008)

Tatsu looked around the cave and sighed. All of these strangers, all with their own abilities and agendas. He had no idea who he could trust, or if he could trust anyone period. "We going to go around saying our names and hobbies or are we going to get down to business...?" He looked over at the leader, "You're the one who got us all of us here, come on now, speak up. What are we doing..."


----------



## Flaming_Prince (Jul 30, 2008)

"Well if some of you would shut up and hold your questions, then I could properly explain our agenda," said Kinazi indifferently, casting an emotionless gaze upon the group, particularly at Meika and Tatsu. He glanced over at Kai as well. "I suggest you speak without being so loud. It makes you look rather foolish, and Akatsuki isnt a place for foolishness."

After his slight display of rudeness, Kinazi looked down at the burning fire without a trace of remorse. Even though his facial expression didnt show it, he was deep in thought. His mind was alive with plans and things of that sort of nature, which he would soon share with the group. Kinazi lifted his gaze and focused it back upon the group once again.

"Now, I have an assortment of information to give to you all, some of which I will not disclose until later. However, I will tell you Akatsuki's main goal: the capturing of the nine Tailed Beasts," voiced Kinazi. He looked at each of the Shinobi around the fire. "Of course, the old Akatsuki failed at this attempt, which is why we are all gathered in this cave and I am telling this to you. Since their release some decades ago most of the demons now have Jinchuriki, though some remain wild. Now each of you will have a partner, and your missions will be to capture all nine of the demons. Before I move on any further, are there any questions?"

Kinazi folded his arms and stood looking around at the group, waiting for any questions that the others may have. As he stood there the cave became almost silent, though the slight crackling of the flames could be heard as the fire danced in the center of the cave.


----------



## NingyoHime (Jul 30, 2008)

Hotaru stood her facial expression still emotionless though her eyes still had the same seriousness those sea green eyes of Gaara. Her hair held hints of red in it which could only be seen in bright light. brushing a strand from her eyes while keeping her eyes on Kinazi listening to his explination. Hearing him backtalk the other members made her smirk slightly, they deserved it for how they acted.._So impatient.._Hotaru thought glancing at the ones that caused the commotion. Hotaru had heard of there goals, similar to the last of the Akatsuki it seemed they were finishing what they had tried to.  It seemed fair, why not continue there Legacy and Finish it with Success. 

She liked that idea, though the partner thing threw her off, Hotaru was a little skeptical working with someone she doesn't know and there abilities are a mystery. Although it will give her a chance to see how these so called "Strong Shinobi"work. She only hoped they were trust worthy. 

Hearing him talk about there main goal, capturing all the 9 Demons once again. Hotaru's hand flinched slightly as well as her head moving to the side. _shit..._She thought then returning to normal hoping they didn't catch that slight sudden change in movements while she returned to be serious waiting to find out who here partner would be.


----------



## Seitan (Jul 30, 2008)

The nine Tailed Beasts... they were creatures of great power. She had heard stories of them when she was a little girl, of monsters that could wipe out villages in seconds. Such power one would have just by controlling one, but all nine? She smirked at the thought of being able to wipe her village off the face of the planet. However, its not like she was guaranteed any such power by collecting them. There is 9 beasts and 9 members, but nobody except for the leader knew what was to be done with the beasts after collecting them. She wanted to ask, but she thought it better not to.

One of the members seemed to flinch out of the corner of her eye when he talked about the beasts. She gave a curious look to that member but gave it no more thought. Her thoughts now landed on the idea of having a partner. She did not know any of these people and truthfully she didn't want to. None of them seemed like the type of person she could get along with, but she learned that first impressions are wrong a lot of times. Even so, she did not want to get close to anyone.

She stared into the depths of the fire and folded her arms. She didn't really have a choice in the matter. If she wanted to stay and have a purpose, she would have to obey. Besides, the world needed to be cleansed and gathering these Tailed Beasts seemed to be a good way to do it. This may not be his goal, but thats how she decided to interpret it, for her own sake.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 30, 2008)

Well if some of you would shut up and hold your questions, then I could properly explain our agenda," said Kinazi indifferently, casting an emotionless gaze upon the group, particularly at Meika and Tatsu. He glanced over at Kai as well. "I suggest you speak without being so loud. It makes you look rather foolish, and Akatsuki isnt a place for foolishness."

Tatsu breathed heavily out of his nose, some fire coming out of each nostril. He listens to what the leader has to say, and then the word "partners" comes up. Tatsu raises his hand slightly. "I gota' question, I say we screw the partners and just do our own thing." Many of the other memebers looked at him and nodded.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jul 30, 2008)

Hiro stared at Tatsu and said " you'd be useless on your own. Just shut up and wait for orders" while moving closer to the flame. "Kinazi, hurry up, don't get on my nerves on our first meeting." Hiro said sternly.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Jul 30, 2008)

Kai waves off what the leader just said to him, he averts his eyes to the fire to see what was so interesting about it, "So who is my partner?" Kai asks, to the leader who again was silent. "This is getting interesting," Roy thought to himself.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Jul 30, 2008)

Again it was silence. The man stared down avoiding eyes interactions. His look fixed on the dancing flame once again. What he heard was foolishness. What he saw was inanity. What he tasted since the beginning of the meeting was impatience and outrage.

That was it. Partner. Another nuisance. He sure would need a reliable company of superhuman ninjas from diverse background. But he wouldn't want a permanent partner, a forever nuisance. He would be glad working alone, he would not have to worry about the nearby must-keep-alive existence...

Partner? Everything had better be reasonable... Or else... Akatsuki... Dust and mud... He stared at the fire keeping himself from absolute any outer interaction the surroundings had to offer...


----------



## Flaming_Prince (Jul 31, 2008)

Kinazi looked at everyone with unconcern. He could obviously tell that this was a very impatient group, and they were raring to get down to buiness. Indeed, he was becoming very irritated with their groaning, though instead of showing it he kept his face emotionless. He coldly ignored them and resumed his speech.

"Anyway, as I said before you _will_ have a partner. I dont care wether you want one or not, because your getting one anyway," continued Kinazi bluntly. He looked around at everyone. "Having a partner ensures you get a job done, and you will assist one another when on missions and capturing the tailed beasts. So I suggest you put all of your egos aside, because Akatsuki will work as one unit even though we will all be split up."

Kinazi's eyes looked around at all of them. He began to think about the match up arrangements in his head, and how each pairing was going to work out. After a momentary pause, he began to speak again.

"As far as partnering assignments go, I will be partnered with Meika Asuita. Hotaru will be partnered with Ryo Shiriki, Hiro Uchiha will be partnered with Tatsu Kimura, and Kai Senju will be partnered with Miriam Nara," said Kinazi, looking at each ninja as he said their name. "Each team will be assigned a demon to be captured, along with various tasks to be completed on your missions. We must work in secrecy, for we dont want to draw attention to ourselves too quickly..."

He gave them all a moment to ponder their thoughts, and to become acquainted with their partners. Kinazi himself gazed over at his partner Meika, whom he had only spoken to briefly. His eyes narrowed intently.

"_Hmm..I suppose I made the right partner choice_," he thought to himself. "_She should be able to help me get things done efficiently enough._"


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Jul 31, 2008)

Kai looks for his own partner, "So which one of yous are my partners?" Kai asked everybody ignoring anybody who was looking at him, "Come on speak up," Kai stated. _"Hopefully I don't have someone who is weaker than me and i need to babysit"_ Kai thought to himself, _"I don't need someone who i will have to take care off, sure I'll have them as my partner, just hopefully i won't have to take care of them."_


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Jul 31, 2008)

_Hotaru._ He liked the name, but he didn't really know who bore that name. Anyway, that one had better be as strong as possible...He would be demanding for a more reasonable excuse for the 'partner' stuff, but he wouldn't ask. Ryo Shiriki was not the man of words.

He was almost the youngest in the group, but no one would say he was. The scar across his face along with the composed facade would help prove a more experienced shinobi than his age suggested. He wouldn't be into interactions, he wouldn't care about others' purposes, he had told himself everything he would need to keep in mind: Everything was about existence. His partner learnt the way to exist along with him, then she lived, or else, no one would dare to say it in advance.


----------



## NingyoHime (Jul 31, 2008)

Hotaru let out a heavy sigh of releaf when Kinazi didn't notice her flinch. As greatful as she was Hotaru's eyes caught onto Meika..who saw her but seemed to ignore it._hopefully she didn't figure it out..that look in her eyes..I need to keep a eye on her._Hotaru thought keeping her expression the same so no one will notice what she was thinking. _In this case..I need to keep a lower profile..can't have anyone figuring it out._Hotaru told herself, as she had explained before her past hadn't been revealed to the Akatsuki so no one knew she fled her village they all assumed she was picked up. And none of them knew about her being Gaara's daughter since they havn't seen her abilitys yet..besides Kinazi.

She heard who her partner was,Ryo Shiriki. He seemed Combatable but first impressions don't always go over so well. She only hoped he was a loyal partner and good in fighting because she didn't want to be the only one attacking. Letting out a quiet sigh, Hotaru strided over toward Ryo and looked at him for a moment."I hope your worthy..."She replied softly,"As you know Im Hotaru. I'll be your partner on this Bijuu hunt."Hotaru had a hard time saying that, since she was the Secret container of Shukaku.


----------



## Seitan (Jul 31, 2008)

Meika walked over to Kinazi and looked back at the group. She didn't really have anything she wanted to ask him nor did she have anything to say to him. The light from the fire and her black clothes gave her a sort of mysterious look. She looked at her new partner closely. She wasn't sure what to make of him. He was obviously strong because he was the leader, but she couldn't really get a handle on what type of person he was. _"What was HIS goal in reforming Akatsuki? What did he want to accomplish?"_ These are the types of questions that came to mind, but also the types of questions she couldn't really ask outright.

She looked around at the other members she could have been paired with. Some were loud and some were annoying. The man she was paired with was calm, quiet, and calculating. He was the perfect combat partner, but it would probably take a long time before she ever understood him, if she ever did. She then set her eyes and the girl who flinched earlier. Even though she decided to ignore it, it still bugged her a little bit. _Why would she flinch at those words?_ She put it at the back of her mind, for it wouldn't help her any to worry about it. As the other partners got acquainted she merely stood there in silence with her arms crossed. Of course, she would have to eventually ask him about his fighting style and some other things, but that could be saved for later.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jul 31, 2008)

"Im leaving. Who is my partner" said Hiro as he spoke in an uninterested manner. He didnt care about the others own goals. It was all about him and him alone. He would destroy Akatsuki if he had to.


----------



## CrescentStar (Jul 31, 2008)

A malicious smirk stayed on the face of one shinobi. Her cloak hid her from her colleagues, yet her piercing hues seemed to produce a light of their own. She tolerated the silence, waiting for the physically weak to create symbiotic bonds with the superior ones in the group, and it seemed her patience brought her wondrous nuggets of knowledge. She noticed several things of her "colleagues" Keeping a close eye on the two whom spoke the most. Miriam eyed her partner, hoping he would make a good meat shield if needed. The woman walked over towards him her every footstep light and inaudible. She stopped before him, keeping her eyes locked onto his. Her examination of him proved useless, he wasn't what she would want but in the end he would provide a decent distraction if needed. Miriam turned around looking at Kinazi. "We'll take the Hachibi." 

With the Hachibi within her grasp, Konohagakure would be thrown into chaos. Blood would stain the walls and and floors of this establishment red. Her headband was safely hidden inside of her cloak, so her partner would not recognize her former allegiance with Konohagakure, but she remembered him for who he was. The "God-Child" of Konoha, who would lead the new generation of shinobi into a world filled with peace and understanding. She was forced to endure this crock of a lie until the very day she had left Konoha. It was nice to see her partner would at least help in it's destruction. A black mass crawled across the floor, slithering quickly towards her. It would enter her cloak, winding around her to arch it's head next to her ear. The snake whispered, speaking delicate details that she would require later on."You, God Child. We're leaving." Every word she spoke seethed out of her mouth towards him. She looked down at him with her menacing glare.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 31, 2008)

Tatsu sighed as his partner was announced. "An Uchiha huh? From what I hear they are all arragant little stuck up-" He was cut off by another memeber, "I'm leaving. Who is my partner." He looked over at the man with black hair. "Hey, you the Uchiha? If so, then you lucky bastard gets to have me as a partner." He crossed his arms and looked at the man who was so earger to get out.


----------



## Flaming_Prince (Jul 31, 2008)

"I suggest you not get too arrogant Hiro. Your Sharingan grants you many things, but obviously common sense is not one of them. Now _hold your tongue_," stated Kinazi coldly. His gaze once again fell upon the Shinobi within the cave. "None of you will leave until you know the full details regarding each demon."

Kinazi reached inside his robe and pulled out a single scroll and unraveled it. He looked over it briefly, and rolled it back up and put it back within the folds of his robe-like gray shirt.

"Now, five of the nine beasts remain wild, while the other four have Jinchuriki. The wild demons will be targeted first, as they do not know how to use their full power effectively and will be easier to take down," Kinazi said to the group. He spoke with a calm satisfaction, as he was very knowledgeable on the subject of the Tailed Beasts, having done a great deal of research and undercover work on the whereabouts of the Jinchuriki and the current status of the demons. "The five beasts that remain wild are the two-tailed Nekomata, four-tailed Yonbi, five-tailed Gobi, six-tailed Rokubi, and seven-tailed Shichibi. As for the Shukaku, Sanbi, Hachibi, and Kyuubi, they all currently have Jinchuriki hosts."

Aside from general demon information, Kinazi began to give out the specific mission assignments to each invidividual team. He looked at each team as he spoke to them.

"Hotaru and Ryo, your target will be the two-tailed Nekomata. It is a flaming cat demon that possesses fire abilities," said Kinazi, looking over at Hotaru and Ryo. "It is located somewhere in Kumogakure in the Land of Lightning."

The fire crackled and popped as Kinazi turned his attention towards towards Kai and Miriam, who really hadnt said much of anything at all during the entire meeting.

"Kai and Miriam, your target will be the four-tailed Yonbi. It is a creature that looks both like a rooster and a snake. The Yonbi has no elemental power, though its abilities revolve around some of the strongest poisons known to man. It controls poison, breathes poisonous gas and possesses the deadliest venoms," he said in a calm voice, his eyes focused on the pair. "As for its location, the Yonbi is somewhere in the Land of Bears..."

Kinazi's eyes then fell upon Hiro and Tatsu, who were obviously acting very macho towards one another after they had been paired off. Kinazi ignored this with unconcern, and spoke to them.

"As for Hiro and Tatsu, you both will be going after the six-tailed Rokubi. The demon itself looks like a weasel with golden yellow fur. It attacks using the lightning element," Kinazi explained. "Its location changes from time to time, though it usually appears where strong lightning and thunder storms occur."

After giving each team their assignments, Kinazi walked over to a dark corner in the cave. He reached into the shadows picked up five large sealing scrolls and walked back over to the fire. There, he placed them beside his feet. 

"Once you have captured a demon, you will seal it within one of these scrolls. Afterwards, you will bring the scroll to our new base, which is located on one of the islands in the Land of Water. You will know which island is the right one, for there will be a single white tree made of bone on it," stated Kinazi. "Each of the Kanji represented by your ring will be engraved on the tree. In order to find the base, you must offer some of your blood to the bone tree and place it on the Kanji your ring represents. If you choose not offer your blood, you will not be able to find the sealing statue in the middle of the island, and therefore will be unable to seal the demon within it. Once you seal the demon within the statue, the symbol upon the scroll will disappear, and it will engrave itself into the statue. Since we will all be off doing our own missions, we will meet back at the statue in exactly one year's time. It will be at that time we will take our next course of action: going after the Jinchuriki."

Kinazi cast a stoney look at everyone, his steely gray eyes narrowed intently. He expected this would be the true test in figuring out who was really cut out to be in Akatsuki or not. If someone happened to die, they would not be mourned. After all, Kinazi was intent on furthering Akatsuki's goals by any means neccessary...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2008)

?Huff, Huff, Huff, Huff. I think I lost them.? A shadowed figure looks over his shoulder and beyond a tree he has hidden behind. ?The woods, A perfect place to hide.? He climbed into the trees and made his way into the darkness. In the distance, A group of hunter ninja from the waterfall gather together. ?Have you found him?? The group shakes their heads. ?No sir, He?s slipped past us once again.? A loud sigh came from the first man. ?Head back to base camp, We?ll rest and continue our search in a few hours.? The men nodded and saluted. ?Right!? With that, The group vanished in a puff of smoke. 


?Huff, Huff.? The shadowed figure moves quickly through the tree tops, pushing the branches out of it?s face. ?I?ll rest here.? It drops down and reveals itself to be. a man, with brown eyes and  medium black hair tied back in a ponytail ?I?ll just relax for a moment.? He leaned back against a tree and slowly slid down to the ground. ?Just a few more miles, I should be far enough away from them by then.? he looked to either side of him. ?Thought I heard something...?


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Aug 1, 2008)

Kai looks at the person he was paired with, "God-Child, It's been years since I have been called that, you seem familliar," Kai leans forward to Miriams face and stares deep into her eyes, "Your malicious eyes," Kai says as he stares, "Did You know Eye are the window to the soul," Kai looks at her until he heard.

*"Kai and Miriam, your target will be the four-tailed Yonbi. It is a creature that looks both like a rooster and a snake. The Yonbi has no elemental power, though its abilities revolve around some of the strongest poisons known to man. It controls poison, breathes poisonous gas and possesses the deadliest venoms," he said in a calm voice, his eyes focused on the pair. "As for its location, the Yonbi is somewhere in the Land of Bears..."*

_"Yonbi eh? This will be interesting,"_ Kai thought to himself, _"She seems strong, I can see an evil presence in her eyes she will be useful in ripping Konohagakure to shreds, To cleanse it of it's own evil,"_ Kai grinned and said to Kinazi, "Im outta here, Miriam and I are going to catch the Yonbi," Kai walks towards Kinazi picks up the scroll looks in the face of Kinazi and says, "See Ya."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 1, 2008)

Tatsu looks over at Hiro, his eyes beginning to glow. "So that's my partner eh? Well, the Uchihas better be all their cracked up to be and more if he expects to keep up with me," he thinks to himself. 

"As for Hiro and Tatsu, you both will be going after the six-tailed Rokubi. The demon itself looks like a weasel with golden yellow fur. It attacks using the lightning element," Kinazi explained. "Its location changes from time to time, though it usually appears where strong lightning and thunder storms occur."

"Six-tails eh? Lets see, word on the street is that the more tails they have means the stronger they are. Figures the group that I am in would recieve the second strongest beast. Hey wait a minute, second strongest? Who's got the seven-tail Shichibi?" 

He looked around the room, counting heads. "Ah, it must be you boss man, hope you can handle it," he gives him a grin and walks over to pick up his scroll. He lets his long lizard tounge hang out slightly as he gets it and pulls it back in with a grin. "You would give me the hardest beast to find, now wouldn't you." He chuckled as he looked up at Kinazi.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Aug 1, 2008)

Ryo finally took his eyes away from the fire and slowly turned to Hotaru. "Worthy?" He was expecting the exact word for his new partner. She was a bit shorter than him, with a slim figure and long tied hair. 

Ryo's hair covered the upper part of his face, revealing only the part under the eyes. A visible diagonal scar across his face shone in the ghastly firelight....

Ryo had nothing to cogitate about this new partner. Everything behind would be revealed afterwards in battlefield: whether she was strong, whether she was helpful, and whether she wasn't a nuisance. He said nothing after the word and turned back to the fire...

*"Hotaru and Ryo, your target will be the two-tailed Nekomata. It is a flaming cat demon that possesses fire abilities. It is located somewhere in Kumogakure in the Land of Lightning."*

Ryo didn't look up to meet Kinazi as he was saying. Nekomata? He had heard about the legend of the vicious Kyuubi, which always fancinated him for a proper battle, since after the one with the Hokage... And now he was sent after a two-tailed feeble goony pet...

Anyway, it was not a problem. Wherever the purpose of this business was, he would accomplish it first, and then he would need a bit of the Akatsuki for his own business... As the thought faded away from his mind, Ryo turned again to have a closer look at his new partner. No emotions. Always.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 1, 2008)

As Hiro looked at his new partner, he pondered for a while. "_He better be good, I wont want to waste my time on some weak ninja._ Tatsu, hurry, we're moving." Hiro wanted to get it over and done with. The six-tailed beast didn't sound much of a challenge to Hiro as his ancestors could control the Kyuubi. He wondered if Tatsu could handle it by himself.


----------



## NingyoHime (Aug 1, 2008)

Hotaru kept her sea green eyes on him, he had said nothing but his expression showed somewhat of a concern. It seemed he was worried about how she was, he had nothing to worry about considering Kinazi did have the group of the strongest Ninja. 

Hotaru was more concerned about the two working together she only hoped he didn't rise any suspicion about her flinching when mentioning the Demons. She caught Meika's eye though, and she seemed to show some interest which worried Hotaru slightly it was only a matter of time..there bound to find out somehow.

Hotaru knew she had to keep an eye on that girl..Meika. Turning back to her partner, her sea green eyes followed up to his face with a serious expression."This will be our test...to see if were both worthy..of being partners with each other."HOtaru replied softly. Despite her controlling sand, Hotaru had a long blood red sash across her shoulder with a huge Goard attached to it. The Goard had nothing special, except a tiny seal at the very bottom which wasn't to visible.

Kinazi's words ran through her mind, it would take a years time to capture this beast and take it back here. Why a year she wondered, give them time to find a new member in case one dies? or to see if they were really cut for this Organization. Hotaru smirked slightly,_Clever bastard.._She thought while turning back to her partner. It seemed he was trying to figure her out, "Your not going to find me out by staring."Hotaru simply stated with a smirk.


----------



## Flaming_Prince (Aug 1, 2008)

Kinazi was busy having his ear filled with Tatsu's chuckling voice. He seemed to be enjoying everything to a certain extent, which was in stark contrast to the way everyone else was behaving. Kinazi didn't respond to his jokes, but looked over at him indifferently. Instead, he turned to his partner Meika.

"As far as we go, we'll be going after the five-tailed Gobi and the seven-tailed Shichibi," Kinazi said calmly, looking at Meika. She seemed to be a rather quiet Kunoichi. He didn't mind too much though, as long as she was good enough to assist him on missions. Besides, less talking would mean more time focusing on important business. Kinazi was all about business. "The Gobi was last seen to be on some sort of island with a giant volcano. As for the Shichibi, its somewhere in Iwagakure. We'll go after Gobi first..I'll explain more as we're on the mission."

Kinazi picked up the two scrolls, and gave them both to Meika. He grabbed the kasa hat from his back and put it over his head, covering his eyes. There he paused for a moment and looked into the fire, and then looked back at Meika.

"You'll need to carry both of those scrolls. If I carry them on my back they may be destroyed in battle, you'll see what I mean soon enough," said Kinazi, looking at the scrolls. He sighed a little. "Are you ready to go?"


----------



## Seitan (Aug 1, 2008)

She wouldn't see any of them again for another year. She wondered if she would even remember any of them. _"How many would die within the year?"_ Her expectations of the group were low, as most of them seemed careless and almost self-destructive in nature. However, they were suppose to be the most dangerous ninja around, so they might all very well return. _"At least one of them will die."_ She looked at Tatsu as she thought this. His joking and carefree nature made him the most likely to die on her list, but if he were to survive she would have to change her way of interpreting first impressions.

Meika took the two scrolls and slung them over her back. She glanced over the room one more time before turning her attention to Kinazi. She gave him a curious look when he said they would be destroyed if he carried them, but her expression reverted back to the same emotionless, almost sad-looking, face she wore. After several seconds she finally spoke. "I'm ready." Her response came with a serious expression and piercing eyes.


----------



## Flaming_Prince (Aug 2, 2008)

"_Hmph..we'll see if any of them will be able to last_," thought Kinazi to himself, looking at the dancing fire for the last time. "_Hopefully they'll be able to take down the demons without drawing too much attention to themselves..._"

He gestured for Meika to follow him out of the cave, and proceeded onward towards the forest line. It was still dark out, and the forest trees swayed slightly in the night breeze. The forest itself looked like one large, dark jungle. A group of birds flew from the trees and soared into the air, silhouetted against the glowing orb that was the moon. 

"We'll head south through the Land of Fire and the Land of the River. When we get to the coast, we'll head for the Sea Country. There is a large volcano near Jiro Island," stated Kinazi, looking at Meika. "There's a definite possibility that volcano could be the dwelling of the Gobi. Now, let's get moving."

And without another word, Kinazi swiftly jumped off into the dark forest.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 2, 2008)

Fuuten was in the forest. You couldn't call it training but he was doing something that was honing his skills, perhaps inadvertently.

"My dear," he said talking to the hand in his pocket with the ring on it, "You know how I hate you nagging all the time about the clothes on the floor. I mean, I try to fix my ways and..well I'm sorry for making you angry. look I got you these butterfly wings!"

Fuuten had amassed a massive amount of wings with his jyuuken, leaving a huge pile of insects writhing around the ground. He placed the wings on the rotting hand.

"You know, you don't say much these days, feels like I'm talking to myself sometimes...hehehheh." 

Fuuten was miles from Konoha, but he didn't know where he was, he hardly did. He was content at the moment, but was getting a bit bored. He summoned a kage bunshin as he usually did when he was bored and began to fight it. As ever it was a completely bizarre sight, though the Hyuuga style of gentle fist was very ordered, proper and not using any unnecessary movements, Fuuten's movements were all completely the opposite. He attacked his kage bunshin with kunai and flips, slowly closing chakra points. His version of the Divine punishment was a master class in strange movement. 

He spun round behind it closing off two points, did the splits and closed off four in the legs, then backflipped over the bunshin from back to front, closing 8 more around the spine and the top of the head. He poked the bunshin in the eyes, just for fun. Then closed 16 on the front of the legs and lower abdomin and punched him in the balls, 32 more in the upper torso.

Then with a dance of flips, turns and a headstand he closed off the remaining 64 points, the last one sending the bunshin back and causing it to disappear. This all occurred in 4 seconds. As it disappeared he learned what the bunshin felt. Fuuten laughed with joy as he saw his own movements through the bunshin's eyes. He would make adjustments on the spot next time, like he always did, making it impossible for even the bunshin to stop the movements.

He lay on his side and spun around in the grass.


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Aug 2, 2008)

"Find you out?" Ryo finally succumbed to speech. His voice was somewhat bold and dark, unlike what a 19-year-old lad should usually spoke out. "Why would I even have to find you out?" He glanced over the girl for a moment, then turned away, both his eyes and speech still showing not a sign of emotion. He walked towards the dancing fire and touched it with a gloved hand of his to feel the 'warmth'.

"You should be prepared anyway." Ryo said without even turning back to face the girl. "You might find both me and the world around me uneasy some time." As he finished the sentenced he walked out of the cave, his long cloak reached to drag on the ground as he moved forward. No emotion as always. Perhaps never will.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 2, 2008)

"My name is Ken." The figure thought to himself. "No. The name's Ken bastard." He nodded. "Yeah, If i run into those Hunter ninja again. That's the tone I'll use." He slowly stood up and looked around. "They seem to have given up." Ken reached for a few kunai. "I'll stay on guard, Just in case." With that, He stabbed one of them into the tree behind him. "The sap may be useful if they attack." 

He threw the rest of his weapons into the surrounding Tree's and began to do some push-ups, Both to kill time and to keep himself awake in case of attack. "Phew." He sat down once again. "It's boring out here, But there is no one you can trust other then yourself." He nodded.


----------



## Seitan (Aug 2, 2008)

"Right." Meika responded and jumped off after Kinazi. She could see all the shining eyes of the nocturnal animals that were staring at her as she went by. None of them approached her as she gave off an unpleasant aura. Her hair and clothes fluttered in the wind, but that was the only noise that was emitted from her. Her footsteps were inaudible and her breathing silent. She then thought of the route they were taking. _"River country hmm?"_. 

"I don't mean to question you, but would it not be faster to travel to the south part of Tea Country and take a boat from one of the ports there? We can probably make better time on foot than on boat and Tea Country is closer to Sea Country than River Country." It was the most she had spoken the entire night, but she wanted to be as efficient as possible and if they could make better time, then they should take that route.


----------



## NingyoHime (Aug 2, 2008)

Hotaru stood beside her partner, the silence was almost frightening. It seemed Ryo was interested in her but not enough to care to learn about her past and why she was here. Good. She wanted it that way, to stay as closed off as possible. She didn't want to draw anymore attention to herself more than she already did already with Meika. _She didn't find anything out...stop worrying about it. Focus on your Mission at hand Hotaru._She told herself calming down afterwords. 

Capturing this...Bijuu..it utilized Fire.  The Sooner they left, the Sooner they could get back to the Akatsuki's Layer.  Turning her head, Her cold sea green eyes staring into his peircing eyes..still no emotion. She figured as much, the sound of his voice was so dark unlike what he looked..so innocent. It was hard imaging him as a cold blooded Ninja, but this was the Akatsuki. Hotaru stepped over and stood beside him for a moment staring into the fire, her fathers face appearing inside his eyes staring right at her..as if he was here right now. She could feel the dissapoint comming off of him just by his expression, Hotaru's heart began to ache not knowing why.

"I hate you..."Hotaru murmered angrily turning away from the flame trying to burn out her father's image. Letting out a quiet Sigh she dissapeared in a ball of sand and appeared beside Ryo as the sand dissipated back into the goard. "We should head out..the sooner we capture this Bijuu..the sooner we can leave."Hotaru replied and dashed off swiftly. One thing she had over her father, speed.

Hotaru had a hard time saying, "Bijuu". It hurt her voice to say it, hunting these free demons and capturing them for there powerful Charka. Soon there target would be the Jinchuriki's..Hotaru. _As long as they don't find out..im safe for now.._Hotaru thought breaking out of her trance while Focusing on there destination.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 2, 2008)

Fuuten was sitting beside a tree. He looked up to the sky and wondered if it was  falling or not. There were an assortment of animals running around him, it looked like a peaceful scene at first glance. He was fully aware of the 5 bandits surrounding him.

"You. Money. In the bag. We don't want to kill you but will if you don't obey." A burly man with a mask said aggressively to Fuuten. He had a crude looking sword. Fuuten didn't bother looking at him.

"You know that people make mistakes when casting genjutsu, yep they do." Fuuten said flipping his legs up suddenly and catching the blade with his feet. The other 4 rushed towards Fuuten. "They tend to make really strange images which are easy to identify as genjutsu, yep they do!"

Fuuten put some distance between them and threw a whole barrage of kunai at them. All of them missed, most landing infront of them, in between Fuuten and the bandits.

"Ha! You need to work on your throwing skills." They laughed at Fuuten. Fuuten continued to talk, unperturbed by their taunts. 

"See, I only use two types. The first changes minute details around the environment" The 5 thugs charged towards him through the kunai on the ground. "For example, using genjutsu to hide the fact that the kunai on the ground which you are running through, actually have explosive tags which I have erased from your vision."

The 5 men stopped. One released the genjutsu by performing a "Kai!". He was horrified to see him and his pals in the middle of a sea of explosive tags.

"Boom!" Fuuten exclaimed and the tags exploded leaving the thugs legless and unable to escape.

"See! great use isn't it! That's how you use it! not by making fancy crows or by disappearing into a tree. That's crazy!" Fuuten laughed. "Oh I nearly forgot the other type of Genjutsu I use. Now this is really interesting."

Fuuten approached the leader of the group and stared into his eyes. "This type of genjutsu is SO bizarre and SO crazy it makes the other person lose their mind. Really all I do is allow them to peek into my brain. Apparently it's not something that should be done without a responsible adult! But the point!...the point is that if you're going to make things bizarre you have to go all out!" The thug screamed as Fuuten activated his genjutsu.

They felt and saw unspeakable horrors. Fear. Hate. Madness. It all flooded into them, wave after wave of intense lunacy. After about a minute of screaming, their mind and soul couldn't take it. They took their own weapons and cut their throats, ending their agony. Fuuten walked over to their mutilated bodies and robbed them clean, taking even the gold fillings. He cared not for such possessions he just liked them because everyone else wanted them and could be used as traps

Fuuten looked at the animals running around. He had inflicted the genjutsu on them as well, but they had no easy way to commit suicide. They were biting and scratching themselves intensely. Fuuten clapped as he watched them.

"You guys are so much more fun!" He laughed intensely


----------



## Flaming_Prince (Aug 3, 2008)

"Yes, time is of the essence Meika," said Kinazi over his shoulder as he jumped silently from tree to tree. He glided swiftly in the air, becoming almost birdlike. His gray robe shirt billowed gently in the passing wind. "But so is secrecy. It wouldn't surprise me if there were checkpoints at the major port cities..."

Kinazi looked ahead, his eyes focused on through the dark forest. As he was talking, he seemed to sense someone else's presence nearby. He jumped up on a large tree branch and stopped, listening intently.

"There is someone else around here," said Kinazi quietly. He looked this way and that, though he didnt notice anything in particular that stood out. "I can feel it in my bones."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 3, 2008)

Tatsu headed to the door, "You've got the right idea Uchiha, this place bores me." He looked back at the group, looking at each individually. _"I don't know who half these people are, and I don't care. None of them matter to me, I don't even give two shits about this Uchiha I'm paired with, or Mr. Leader for that fact. I've got my own plans, and that's that..."_ He ran his hands through his hair and said his final words to the group. "Hope you guys lighten up by next year." He spit on the floor by the door, and it began to burn a hole. "We're moving out Uchiha."


----------



## Hyuuga Ichirou (Aug 4, 2008)

There was silence outside the cave. The night sky was cloudless and the moonlight was at its best... Lay before them a vast celestial nocturnal panorama beneath the waterfall.

Ryo kept his casual pace, his eyes loosened at the blankness of the night before him, his long hair flying a little following the current of the cold breeze. They would find the Nekomata and seal it, then maybe a Jinchuriki, then ... his business. Hotaru was beside him, it appeared her sea-green eyes ocassionally glanced at his cold expression, either trying to figure out something behind that deep big scar on the innocent face, or making sure he didn't notice something she was trying to hide. 

Ryo wouldn't be much into the others. This business was a pact, a deal, no more and no less. They would get to Kumogakure, annihilating the pathetic cat, and then sealing it back to the scroll they were given. But to some extent, he knew Hotaru and he would have to learn to accept each other not to ruin the business...


----------



## Seitan (Aug 4, 2008)

Meika landed next to Kinazi and stopped. "Someone?" She looked around, her eyes pierced the darkness, but she still didn't see anyone. The only noise she heard was the whistle of the wind and the rustling of the leaves. Even the animals were nearly silent, as the predators were always on alert. 

As for human movement and noises, she noticed none of the sort. If there was someone out there, such a person would have to be quite skilled to pass near her undetected. In her days of being hunted, she learned true stealth and also how to detect others by sound alone. She did not doubt the leader, but her senses told her there was nobody there.


----------



## NingyoHime (Aug 4, 2008)

Hotaru loved the feel of the cool air against her skin, it reminded her of home a little to much. Sunagakure got cold at night despite the hot summer days, and it wasn't dusty outside so you could see the vast sea of stars. Her coat flapping in the wind she took a step forword till she reached the edge and stopped scanning the area of any rouge Ninja's in there path from here."We should head out...don't want to fall..behind.."Hotaru whispered softly taking her eyes away from the area and turned to Ryo. She had always been good at figuring people out, decifering there wants, what was wrong with them, if they were sad, scared or afraid. but this boy..was far from that category. A closed book, not letting anyone near its pages, shaking her head slowly she pushed it behind her and focused on the mission at hand.

Jumping up gracefully her body began falling toward the ground while sand morphed around her creating a levitating platform. Standing up slowly she gently landed on the ground and waited for her partner, while walking through the area so she could start running toward there destination.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 5, 2008)

The two stood outside of the cave, plotting where to head to find the tailed beast. "Shit, this really is a problem. No one knows where this shitty monster could be." He puts his hand on his chin. "As much as I hate to say it, we could head to Kirigakure, I'm sure there are plenty of Thunder Storms there. But I sure do hate being around a place with that much water. Whatever, lets head there. That is unless the genius Uchiha has any better ideas. If that's so, speak up now."

He doesn't wait for a response, he simply leaps into the tree and heads off to Kirigakure. "I don't have the time to wait for him to talk, if he wants to go somewhere else he can either tell me or go there himself for all I care." He clenches his fists, _"A tailed beast, should be interesting. Wonder if they're all that they are cracked up to be, I would hate to be disappointed. Wonder what that guy even wants with all of these things..." _ he thinks to himself. "Whatever, I'll just do this, if it gives me enough power to take them down, then I'll do whatever it takes." He pushes off the tree hard, leaving a scorch mark on it and picks up speed in the direction that he is going.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Aug 5, 2008)

Kai walked out of the cave with his hat and scroll, "Lets go," Kai says as he and his partner jump off towards the direction of the Yonbi. "I want to get this over with, Okay," Kai says loudly to his partner not expecting a response.

"The land of the Bears," Kai thought to himself, "It's been a year since I last went there, good people, nice food," Kai stopped on a tree once they were far enough and says, "Okay we will have to move fast and find this oversized chicken," Kai nodded at his partner and started off again.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 5, 2008)

As Hiro followed behind Tatsu,  he thought to himself, "_Such unrestricted power, just what i wanted from my partner_." As they leaped through the forest on their way to Kirigakure, they thought on how they were going to infiltrate the village and find the Six-tails. It was a challenge to behold, but there was nothing the Uchiha nor Tatsu could not handle. Hiro thought to himself, "The six-tails better be ready." as he smirked into the night.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 5, 2008)

Tatsu looked back, noticing Hiro had followed. "Alright then, nice to see that you agree. So, as for when we get to the village, I don't plan on having any kind of strategy. I am just going to burst in there, and I will find the target. I don't care if we have to burn the entire village to the ground, I don't care if I have to do it alone either, and I don't care if the monster isn't there, then I'll just move onto the next village and start all over again. Understand?"

He took a few more leaps and then did a back flip, landing on another branch and drew his sword. "We have company..." He looked around and the trees began to rustle. "Hm, sounds like theres only ten. I'll take my own five and you get the other. Unless you want me to take them all, which will be just as simple..."


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 5, 2008)

"I can take on a village if i want to, five isnt even a challenge" as he disappeared to the direction of the intruders.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 5, 2008)

The ten men appear around them, attempting to trap them in. One who was in a full mask spoke, "We had one of our men listen in on your groups conversation, and we will not allow you to capture the tailed beasts." Tatsu chuckled slightly to himself, "Is that so? Just curious, are you nine the only ones that heard our conversation?" "Nine? I'm afraid you're mistaken, all ten of us heard it, and yes we are the only ones." "No, you are mistaken..." Tatsu suddenly had one of the men's heads held in his hand. He squeezed his fist and the skull burned to ashes. "I guess that'll be one of my five. Good to hear that you can handle these fools Uchiha, and if your not just bullshitting and you can really take on a village then you'll be helpful to me in the future." 

He appeared in front of one of the other men and grinned. "This'll be quick..." he punched the man, causing a hole to dig into his stomach. He pulled it out and looked over to the others. One came at him with a katana but it caught on fire as soon as it came in contact with Tatsu's shoulder. He dropped it and it fell to the floor. Tatsu sighed, "This is too much trouble..." He took the scroll that had been given to him and chucked it high into the air. "Dragon's Aura!" He suddenly bursted into flames and it set three of the men on fire, and they fell to the ground, dead. He scroll falls back into his hands, "Leave none of them alive Uchiha, even I know that no one should have knowledge of our plans just yet."


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 5, 2008)

"Nice moves there, but have you seen this? Sharingan!" The remaining five collapsed to the ground lifeless as they saw a genjutsu that was so powerful that they went through a heart attack. "You're good Tatsu. I guess we have not much to worry about. Let's move."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 5, 2008)

"A little flashy for my taste, but it sure gets the job done there. Wonder if Mr. Leader made a mistake putting the two strongest in the group together. Oh well, that's the other's problems, as you said, lets get out of here." He continued to leap through the trees, sending a few leaves burning without his notice, but the wind of him moving put the leaves out. 

_"Hm, this guys got some powerful eye justus, better watch him carefully, incase one day he turns on me. However, for now, he'll be very useful, and maybe in the future as well if he remains loyal," _ Tatsu thinks to himself.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 5, 2008)

"Oh I'm the King of the swingers ohhh the Jungle VIP. I reached the top and had to stop and that's whatsa bothering me!" Fuuten was in high spirits. There were some Konoha nin on a mission. 3 Genin and their Jounin teacher. They were escorting a young couple from bandits and such. Fuuten decided to give them a personal lesson.

The jounin stopped and looked around the forest. He knew something was wrong. He looked closely at the ground infront of him and saw a trap. It was a basic pitfall with handmade spikes at the bottom, it wasn't one of Konohas as this was a preapproved route. The genin didn't see it and stood behind the Jounin guarding the young couple

"I'm not sure if this was done by bandits or by someone else but we have to be careful." The jounin said starting to walk around the trap. Just then, three shinobi with the Sand headband came running towards them.

"Are you from Konoha?" the boy asked. He had red hair and brown eyes. "I have an urgent message from the Kazekage to be delivered." Fuuten concealed his movements from above

"The Sand. What's the passphrase?" The jounin asked, his eyes fixed on the three

"Passphrase? oh they are clever aren't they these days...hehe" The blond girl sand shinobi said. She drew out a long sword, along with the other two and charged at the Jounin. The Jounin took his kunai out and faster than the eye could see blocked all incoming attacks. 

"Protect the couple!" He barked at the genin who were a little shaken at the unfolding events.

"Y-yes!" They said in unison and formed a circle around the couple.

"You're a pretty good swordsman!" The red head said.

"Better than you anyway!" The jounin lunged and attempted to stab the red head in the stomach. Just before the blade reached him the red head smiled and said

"Now you're in range." All three of the sand shinobi exploded in a huge burst of flame, serving up hideous injuries to the Jounin and rendering him useless, propping himself up with a tree. He looked at the Genin

"Run..." he said weakly, "I think I know who'se behind this and you don't stand a chance..."

"Now now, that's no way to instill confidence in your pupils is it?" Fuuten said jumping down from the tree. His kage bunshin explosion had worked a treat. 

"..the clown prince of the death...." the jounin coughed, "I don't need tips about teaching from the likes of you.."

"Oh?" Fuuten said his face right next to the fallen Jounin, "I bet if I took one of your kiddies here and trained him, they would wipe the floor with the other two. You know what? That's a great idea!"

Fuuten kicked the Jounin's head and he fell unconscious. He walked up to the trio still huddled, protecting the couple.

"GET AWAY!" one with blond spiky hair said

"Now now, calm down. No need to get your lingerie in a twist. I'm offering one of you a unique opportunity. I'll train one of you for a month and you'll become a helluva lot stronger. Maybe strong enough to protect these two properly." Fuuten disappeared from their sight and appeared in the middle of their huddle, with his arms around the couple. He took their heads together and bashed them repeatedly against one another, leaving nothing but two bloody corpses.

"So, who's up for it. You know if none of you volunteer I'll just take all three of you and have fun!" He licked his hand as the three genin scattered in terror. "Your mission is over so hurry up and decide. I promise I won't hurt you, well not outside of training anyway. You saw how much stronger I am than your jounin teacher there. I mean don't get me wrong he's a mighty strong fella - his swordplay almost caused my plan not to work, plus he saw right through my trap but at the end of the day, he's got fatal wounds and I don't!"

Fuuten looked at the three. The yellow haired one glared at him with hate, the pink haired girl was cowering in fear, but the dark haired boy he had something about him. Right enough, it was the dark haired one who stood up.

"I'll go with you, clown!" He said ignoring the protests of his teammates. The yellow haired one jumped up and restrained him

"What the he.." the yellow haired one started. Fuuten threw a spinning kunai which hit the boy on the head with the blunt end and he fell to the ground. "I have no time for any sort of drama here. No big long inspiring speeches from you sonny-jim, and none of that I love you crap from you either!" he said pointing at the girl.

He put his arm round the dark haired boy's shoulder "What's yer name kid?"

"Uchiha Mashiba" he said

"Oooh an Uchiha! Hehehe this WILL be fun. Right well we gotta get you all nice and powerful right away! I hope you don't tell me why you decided to join me, I don't care."

The boy nodded. "I had no intention of telling you anyway."

"AHhahahaha! Fantastic. We'll get on great. Come now, all you got to do is...look for the bear necessities, the simple bear necessities. Forget about your worries and your strife!"

FUuten continued singing all the way to his hut where he would stay true to his word and train him, though perhaps not in the way he had thought


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Aug 5, 2008)

Kai walked up to a group of three people, a female Jounin and a male Jounin and a young girl about the age of 5. All from Kirigakure, Kai landed on the ground in front off the Two Jounins, Kai's face was covered except for his devilish smile, "G'day there," immediately both Jounins look at Kai, and go into stance.

The female Jounin said, "Konoha's famous God Child," the male jounin looked worried, "We must get the Kid back to Kiriga," the male jounin said turning to look at the female. "No need to worry he looks weak, lets kill him on the spot," the female had said her last words and had doomed the man and herself to death.

"Pointless Bull," Kai said as, just a brief movement, faster than the eye could see, both the Jounins were cut in half, "Kid," Kai said with an evil grin, "I have a need for a devil, a Demon, and since your the first Kid that I saw your it," the kid wailed in fear, Kai brought his hand back and slapped the child knocking it out instantly, "Shut Up, You have to get used to it," Kai picked up the child, placed her on his shoulder and kept on walking with his partner following him.


----------



## NingyoHime (Aug 6, 2008)

While Traveling to the Land of Lightning her partner hadn't said much to her at all since they first were introduced as partners. He was either suspicious of her aswell, or didn't really trust that she was strong enough to be with him. Her worry dissapeared quickly though, Hotaru didn't really care anymore what the Akatsuki thought there was no way they'd find out. While running swiftly through the area, wind blowing through there cloaks creating a flapping noise. Hotaru's goard bounced slightly on her back the sand rubbing against her cloak. Putting her hands together the goard dissapeared for now untill she needed it, while her running got quicker surpassing Ryo.

Upon seeing a rouge ninja during there traveling The two stopped and had a stare down, the rouge ninja showed of determination. He obviously hasn't heard of there strength or the Organization itself. That was going to change."I'd move boy.."Hotaru whispered, _boy? hes probably the same age..._She thought pushing it behind her.  Her eyes fell to the headprotector,_Suna?!_Hotaru had to keep a low profile with this one if she used sand he'd instantly figure it out. Clenching her teeth Hotaru looked over seeing her partner was already up ahead, it seemed he had trusted in her abilitys or he didn't want to waste time.

Hotaru had no choice, letting out a quiet sigh she turned her attention to the Ninja running toward her with a Kunai his intentions to kill. Smirking slightly she held out her palm as sand began surrounding him encasing him in a cacoon of sand. "Keep quiet.."Hotaru whispered,"Sabaku kyuu!"Hotaru shouted her voice echoing while she closed her palm into a fist hearing the boys screams and blood splurting everywhere. Dead Silence. Shaking her head the sand dissapeared, his blood becomming apart of it. Walking off she knew that would make her exposed but they would never find the body. 

From a distance a Sunagakure ninja was watching her,"So..she is Gaara's daughter..I'll inform him that shes alive..but..not well."He stated and vanished. HOtaru stopped in her tracks sencing something but pushed it aside for now, as she continued running catching up to her Partner as they reached closer toward the Land of Lightning.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 7, 2008)

"So you gonna train me or what?" Mashiba said arrogantly. Fuuten laughed.

"Yep yep yep. we're gonna train your ass off!" The Uchiha slowly got into a fighting stance "Whoa whoa whoa kid! what do you think you're trying to do with ol uncle Fuuten. Kill me? Hahahaha!"

Mashiba charged straight at Fuuten with a jump kick. Fuuten leaned backwards performing a crab and then somehow jumped in that form as Mashiba flew over him. It was a slight push but enough to send him completely off balance and land on his face.

"What kind of stupid move was that?!" Mashiba yelled.

"One which you couldn't possibly predict sonny boy." Fuuten exclaimed triumphantly. "You know what the key to victory is? it's not power. it's not speed. it's not even the size of your sword...heheh..in-your-endo! It's unpredictability."

Mashiba listened intently

"You see, the reason I keep winning is because no-one knows what I'll do next. In fact I don't even know what I'll do next. How is anyone supposed to predict that?! It's genius. I'm a legend!" Fuuten dropped to his knees with his arms spread rejoicing in the imaginary applause.

"You're insane." Mashiba said. Fuuten ran up close to him and touched his forehead with his own, looking him dead in the eyes

"Exactly. And that's what we have to make you! You know how to fight but it's way to predictable. same old patterns, kick, punch, evade, get to higher ground blah blah blah." He hurled Mashiba down to the ground and tied his arms and legs.

"your training is simple. no sleep for a month. funny things start to happen in the old noggin when you don't sleep and THAT is what'll give you the edge."

"Let me go!" Mashiba shouted

"Nuh-uh. we'll have lots of fun! board games, coffee, which girls we like and good ol fashion poking you with sharp objects everytime you start getting drowsy! fun fun fun!" 

Fuuten loomed over Mashiba and for the first time knew real terror


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 7, 2008)

"....Tatsu, we're nearing the Main Gate. We'll go in with a bang." asked Hiro as he realised that they were nearing Kirigakure. "Are you ready, partner?" as he smirked and got ready to battle.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 7, 2008)

Tatsu had already ran ahead, "Stupid question, I'm always ready for a fight." He leaped into the front gate, kicking it down. It fell to the ground in flames. He took a deep breath in and then yelled, "WHERE ARE YOU HIDING TAILED BEAST!" Fire shot out of his mouth as the words left his lips. Villagers came out of their houses, slowly, in fear.

Tatsu slammed his fist into a building, creating a hole in it. "If you people don't tell us where the tailed beast is..." His fist ignited, and the entire building caught on fire, "Then we'll burn this entire village to the ground..." He said with a devilish grin.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 7, 2008)

"You never fail to amuse me Tatsu, hey..boost up my flames will ya? Fire Release: Dragon Fire Jutsu!" as Hiro aimed towards a group of Kirigakure Ninja's which have just assembled.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 7, 2008)

"Sure thing, partner. Dragon's Fist!" He punched the air, the flames adding to Hiro's Dragon fire just. The blast knocked out all of the approaching ninja, burning them crisp.

Another platoon arived and one of the men yelled to the others, "They're using fire justu! Our combined water justu will destroy them with ease!" They all chanted in unison, "Water Dragon Justu!" The water from the lake nearby came out and formed a giant dragon, that was headed right for the two. "This is scroll is getting really annoying..." Tatsu whined. He chucked it into a nearby tree and looked back at the giant wave. "A Dragon vs Dragon battle is it? Fine, "Dragon's Aura!" A giant wave of fire circled around Tatsu. As the wave smacked into Tatsu's fire it began to turn to steam. "How about giving me a boost this time. Water ain't really my thing..." He struggled holding off the giant wave, the ninjas struggling as well trying to push it through the flames.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 7, 2008)

Ken looked around the forest, He thought her heard something. "Guess i'm going crazy out here." he thought to himself. It was hard to tell what time it was anymore, how long as he been running from those hunter ninja? How far has he run. If they would only leave him be. They were the ones who left him to rot. They were the ones who let his teacher die. Not him, It was the Village! Their ninja's were the bad ones! why is ken being chased!?

He let the anger boil and punched the tree closet to him. "I'll get the bijuu. And i'll burn that village to ashes." He removed his fist. "But first, Lunch." He took out a small wooden box with some meat inside. "ah, food."


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 8, 2008)

"Hah, sure thing. Prepare to defend. Sharingan copy technique - Raiton: Raikiri!" Hiro blasted the Raikiri into the water dragon jutsu's causing the Shinobi's to get electrocuted. 

"Tatsu, watch out!" shouted Hiro as he saw something fast via his sharingan charging towards Tatsu. "Exploding Bunshin!" chanted Hiro as he cast five Bunshins on the path of the intruder. Despite this, none of them hit him. "This must be the Kage. Expected from the cream of the crop of Kirigakure, but..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 8, 2008)

The man came at Tatsu, dodging the bushins and went to punch him. "Kage huh? Should be interesting...Dragon Foot!" The man's fist met with Tatsu's flaming foot. The man backed up and shook his burnt hand. "Not bad..." the man said as he raised some of the water from the giant dragon blast to heal his hand. 

"My name is Kano, I am the Mizukage. Who are you two and what are you doing in my village!" Tatsu chuckled, his long lizard tounge bouncing around. "My name is Tatsu Kimura, and this is my partner: Uchiha Hiro. We are members of..." He thought back for a split second to what the leader had said about being on the down low, but then he realized that they were already invading the village, so what extra harm could it do. "Akatsuki..." The man's eyes widened, "Akatsuki? That evil organization, you will leave my village at once!" Tatsu laughed loudly, "Somehow I doubt that. Look, I don't care about your opinions of our organizations, but seeing how I just told you about us, you will have to be killed..." Kano took his stance, as did Tatsu. "Dragon Scale Bullets!" The tip of Tatsu's fingers began to grow scales on them, and he held out his hand. They shot off and headed right for the Kage. The Kage dodged them, but was they managed to skim him, drawing some blood.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 8, 2008)

"Come on Mizukage. I expect more from you." Hiro said as he suddenly disappeared and reappered infront of the Mizukage. "Shunshin?!...too fas..." before the Mizukage completed his sentence, he was kicked 20 metres away into a local flower shop.

"Tatsu, this is getting too troublesome for my liking. End it...NOW."


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Aug 8, 2008)

Kai, the girl and his partner had reached the land of the bears. They had reached sooner than they thought they would but they both knew that this Yonbi was a big pain in the ass to find.

Kai carried the girl over his shoulder and walked towards a cave and said to his partner, "This going to be our base for the next 10 of months maybe even 11 months it depends how fast we find the Yonbi as you know it is damn hard to search it out." Kai stated the fact as he placed the little girl on the ground, the girl had been unconscious for a long time now, "_Maybe i Shouldn't have hit her too hard anyway,_" Kai thought to himself.


----------



## NingyoHime (Aug 8, 2008)

Hotaru took note of her partner's leave, it didn't bother her one bit he wasn't loyal to her or the Akatsuki. Hotaru could take this Bijuu down by herself with her strength it was enough so that she could survive against it. Letting out a sigh after she had taken her small break from traveling for so many days she hadn't eatin much only a few things from the small Villages who had welcomed her with open arms. She couldn't help but smirk at the thought, it seemed they thought she was just a regular Ninja and had no idea who she was or what her purpose was.

Such Innocence....Hotaru had held that gift once. but all was lost. Traveling quickly she finally arrived in the Land of Lightning after so many days of Venturing. Landing softly on the ground she casually walked through the area careful not to attract to much attention while she searched for the Bijuu.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 10, 2008)

"Hey! Beating a Kage isn't as easy as you think Uchiha!" The man stands up out of the rubble of the building he fell into. "An Uchiha huh, Hidden Mist Justu!" A heavy fog appeared across the entire battle field, "Now all of your sharigan skills are usless!" 

"It'll take more that this to stop me...Dragon's Fury!" Tatsu leaped into the air and slammed his fists down into the ground, fire expelling from them and spreading across the entire floor. "I would jump if I were you Uchiha..." He listens carefully and hears Kano grunting as he tries to put the flames out on his body. "Got yah." He rushes over to the flaming Kage, "Dragon's Claw!" He pulls back his hand and slashes it forward while he is a good distance away from the Kage. Large flames appear in the form of a giant claw and crash into Kano. He screamed as he was engulfed in flames, "Dragon's Fist!" He punched the man in the gut and flames burnt him there as well. 

He fell to the ground, "You think...that fire...will stop...the Mizukage!!!" He gets to his feet again, slowly and stomps his foot on the ground, all of the water rising up. It forms around him making a suit of armor. "Water Armor." Tatsu stairs, as all of the man's burnts are slightly healed. "Interesting, I have an armor move as well: Dragon Scale Armor!" Scales begin to form all over his body. "Now, lets finish this..." He draws his katana out and rushes at the Kage, who has a sword formed out of water. Fire begins to engulf Tatsu's blade as the two clash, steam bursts out of everywhere but the fire still burns. "Impossible, my water should easily  beat your fire attack!" "Guess your not as strong as you thought..." He slides under his water blade and stabs him in the stomach, kicks off the blade, and starts to jump back. "It's over, Dragon Scale Bullets!" He shoots 10 dragon scales out of his fingers and they all hit their target, sending the Mizukage down in blood. Tatsu walked over to the body and retrieved his katana, "Well that was fun for a while, now back to business. Where is that tailed beast..."


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 10, 2008)

"I would have taken up less time. But you still got it done. Now, we must find him." Hiro spoke in anger.

As they searched for the six-tails, they realised that they were at the wrong village.
"Tatsu, enough. We're leaving. Next is Sunagakure."


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Aug 11, 2008)

you are all so annoying....


----------



## NingyoHime (Aug 11, 2008)

OOC: IF your going to insult us do it in the right section. >>


----------



## Vergil (Aug 11, 2008)

ooc: lol

it was a month since fuuten had gotten a hold of the uchiha. one month with no sleep and constant conversation with a madman. recue teams had looked and looked but found no sign of the two of them. fuuten had him heavily restrained and brought him back out to where he had met him. the two others were there and they had brought a whole army of people.

"an audience? now that is a surprise. I hope you'll  keep it a fair fight though. my training against yours!" fuuten stared at the jounin who was still recovering and had a nasty scar all across his face.

"fine. but no tricks" the jounin said 

"do I look like a person that would play tricks." he said solemnly

the jounin didn't know what to say

"right. round one! fight!" mashiba was released from his bonds and like some feral creature went for the two former friends. they couldn't believe the state of him

"my god...what have you done to him..."

"trade secret. you should keep an eye on your opponent, he could take out a jounin thabks to me!"

the two genin stayed on guard. mashiba displayed the strangest movements, he weaved and ducked, backflipped and jumped.

"be careful!" the jounin shouted " he may be a kage bunshin that will explode."

the genin threw their kunai at him, he expertly dodged most of them but one grazed his thigh.

"oooh first blood!" fuuten shouted

"he's not a bunshin. we'll try not to kill him...but these movements..!"

mashiba closed in avoiding kunai and an wind element attack.

"ooh you sure trained them hard mr jounin sir!" fuuten clapped

eventually the constant dodging and random attacks wore mashiba out. the blonde haired on punch his face and mashiba fell to the ground. both genin pounced on him, restraining his struggling body. he was screaming something but it was incomprehensible.

"hahaha! I guess I lose." he clicked his fingers and mashiba exploded with a huge blast instantly killing all three

the crowd looked in shock. the jounin screamed and threw a kunai at fuuten. it hit his chest and vanished in a puff of smoke. a kage bunshin.

"hahaha. I'm crazy not stupid" the forest eemed to speak. the voice completely untraceable. the laughing become fainter and fainter then disappeared, leaving a terrible scar on the village


----------

